# Want to foam? What hardware?



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't foam our cars, but I have noticed that a lot of people do.

What equipment do I need to do this, do I need a pressure washer, or can I get an attachment for my garden hose?

Thanks!


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

you can get a gilmour gun for the normal hose, or a pressure washer and an autobrite foam lance for super snow!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

If you want really thick foam then you'll need a PW (Pressure Washer) and an AB (Autobrite) Lance.

The alternative is a Gilmore which attaches to your hosepipe, nice foam but no match for the lance on a PW.

Also using something like AB Super Snow Foam will help make suds!


----------



## blaze1235 (Oct 1, 2006)

Xorro said:


> I don't foam our cars, but I have noticed that a lot of people do.
> 
> What equipment do I need to do this, do I need a pressure washer, or can I get an attachment for my garden hose?
> 
> Thanks!


My Gilmour Foam master just arrived today with some maxi suds II thrown in from Tim at clean your car.

waiting for some super foam from AB to arrive am using for the first time on a porka on sat Looks like a really professional bit of kit brass couplings etc not cheaply made. looking forward to trying it. :thumb:


----------



## needspeedindeed (Jul 1, 2007)

Posted this on the Jag forum earlier today. I loved the snow foam but you do need the pressure washer and it does run from a garden hose.
http://www.jaguarforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=8111 :detailer:


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

I've got a Karcher & the foam bottle thing (about £5 off ebay) & just picked up a Hozelock/Karcher attachment from Halfords so I can use the foam thing without the Karcher. Supposed to be very good apparently:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

dave_h said:


> I've got a Karcher & the foam bottle thing (about £5 off ebay) & just picked up a Hozelock/Karcher attachment from Halfords so I can use the foam thing without the Karcher. Supposed to be very good apparently:thumb:


Yep works well and lasts longer as well, should be able to do the whole car without refilling.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'd strongly suggest a proper foam lance for a PW if you really want quick and easy yet thick and lasting foam.

30 secs to get the car plastered and then 5-10 mins for a cuppa while it does its thing. Auto Brite lance was my choice, but quality is not great on mine and some other recent ones, while the SSF (super snow foam) they sell is great :thumb:

I think also with a PW to rinse it off, it can easily be used as an interim wash by itself to remove a high % of muck very easily. I know this will be done every other wash in the winter for me when the weather doesnt encourage you to do a full wash etc.


----------



## LostInSpace (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi guys,

Newbie question if you don't mind....

What additional cleaning does a foam provide over shampoo with wash mitts?


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

dave_h said:


> I've got a Karcher & the foam bottle thing (about £5 off ebay) & just picked up a Hozelock/Karcher attachment from Halfords so I can use the foam thing without the Karcher. Supposed to be very good apparently:thumb:


So I could have a Karcher foamer and attach it to a hoze?

I don't own a PW and didn't want to be spending a lot of £££


----------



## stomper250 (May 8, 2006)

Yep you can use a karcher foam container, just need a hose adaptor to use with it. This is what i'm looking at getting, don't want to fork out on a pressure washer.


----------



## wedmonds (Apr 28, 2007)

My other half and i recently purchased a pressure washer from Homebase for about £30. Have no idea if its any good as we purchased it for patio but thought it might also do for car. Not sure if foam lance will fit it but the washer looks very similar to Kacher. I am going to find out if there is a lance that fits it as i want lots of foamy :detailer:


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

might have to invest in a pressure washer as i currently have a superspray


----------



## LyndonD (Jul 11, 2007)

On cleanyourcar and other site's there are 'Hose End Sprayer's pretty much same as the Karcher one but for a hose pipe I believe! £8.95ish too, so cheap!

I personally use the Karcher one on my PW, works really well just drinks shampoo too quickly!!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Xorro said:


> So I could have a Karcher foamer and attach it to a hoze?
> 
> I don't own a PW and didn't want to be spending a lot of £££


Yes getting a Karcher foamer and the adaptor will work quite well and if you get a Karcher PW later it will work even better.
The AB foam lance is even better, but can only be used with a PW.


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

We have got one of those hose attachments where you put some lawn feed in the bottle and attach it to the hose.

I tried this with some car shampoo but not a lot happened?

From memory I think its one of these


----------



## gtiiiiiii (Aug 5, 2007)

so the karcher lance produces 'thicker' foam than the gilmour? as i am debating which one to get but was swaying towards the gilmour but want one that does the job the best

cheers
Scott

P.s this is my first post guys so hello to all!
:newbie:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

gtiiiiiii said:


> so the karcher lance produces 'thicker' foam than the gilmour? as i am debating which one to get but was swaying towards the gilmour but want one that does the job the best
> 
> cheers
> Scott
> ...


Not sure anyones said that exactly!
I woulds think the Gilmour is the better foamer using your HOSE, I ain't got one so that's only my opinion. Gilmour will cost a lot more though.
On the other hand if your planning to use a Pressure Washer then the Karcher foamer should be better than the gilmour by hose (gilmour will not work with a PW).
The advantage of the Karcher is that with a £7 adaptor you can use it with both a hose and a pressure washer and it works well with both systems. With a PW it foams much better than through a hose. You should also be able to get a PW, Karcher foamer and adaptor for around the same price as a Gilmour.

I need to give the Alfa a wash, so if I get time tomorrow I'll do it and take some photos of the Karcher foamer attached to the hose and PW.


----------



## mondeomike (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the Ab Lance and also the Karcher foamer with hosepipe adaptor, I can use the karcher foamer when I dont feel like dragging the pressure washer out. Nowhere near as much foam on the Karcher but its very usable.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Some photos of foamers in action.
Ok not the Alfa, but it will do.
All foamers using the same foam mix and used from the same spot roughly 6 foot from the car. Car rinsed before each foam test and hose pressure not great round here so some may get better results from the hose.
Links only as I took quite a few pics.

Supersprayer (Hose connection):
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1736.jpg
In action:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1732.jpg

Karcher Foamer (Hose connection):
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1737.jpg
Hose Adaptor:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1738.jpg
In Action:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1734.jpg

Karcher Foamer (Using PW):
In Action:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1739.jpg

Autobrite Lance (PW Only):
This has a varible jet pattern from:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1741.jpg
To This:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1742.jpg
and anything inbetween:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1743.jpg

Also has a mixer valve that goes from no mix (see above) to mental mix. I tend to use it at the halfway point:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1747.jpg

In action (valve halfway):
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1744.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1746.jpg

In action (Valve at max):
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1749.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1750.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x177/Pug_101/Detailing/DSCF1752.jpg

Ain't got a Gilmour so can't compare. Maybe someone else could show what it does.
I am using 50/50 SSF & SW SF at I think 10:1 mix (I think )
:wave:


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

Xorro said:


> We have got one of those hose attachments where you put some lawn feed in the bottle and attach it to the hose.
> 
> I tried this with some car shampoo but not a lot happened?
> 
> From memory I think its one of these


OK, this lawn feeder thing does not work, piddly amount of foam. I tried it last night and wasted 500ml of wash n wax


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Pug_101, the Karcher on hose looks like a good compromise for me - where did you get the foamer and adapter from?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Foamer came with a PW, but you can get them on ebay for £5 I think. The adaptor I got in Halfords for £7, but anywhere that sells Karcher PW's should be a good bet. i.e. B&Q etc..


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

This is an auction for an adapter:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330155935951

The same seller had a couple of foam bottles too and was going to do a BIN for me but I found one in Halfords the same evening). He may still have one for sale.

I keep hearing mention of the "£5 on Ebay" but his last auction went to £13.01 plus £1.99 P&P (compared to £14.99 in Halfords if you can find one)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330153254650

The Halfords online store says they have the bottles for £14.99 + £4.95 P&P
but I don't know if this is true.

Oddly, there is no mention of them that I could find on the Karcher website, and given the problems I had finding one I wondered if perhaps they were discontinued. Also, all the Halfords Superstores I tried previously didn't even know what I was talking about.

Steve O.


----------



## stomper250 (May 8, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> Some photos of foamers in action.
> Ok not the Alfa, but it will do.
> All foamers using the same foam mix and used from the same spot roughly 6 foot from the car. Car rinsed before each foam test and hose pressure not great round here so some may get better results from the hose.
> Links only as I took quite a few pics.
> ...


Pug, thanks very much for the thread, very useful.

I've recently bought a karcher foamer with hose adaptor and the results from that look good enough for what i want.

That autobrite lance on max looks crazy.

Bet you had to be careful with your digi camera during that, foam your camera by accident 

Thanks again


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

^^^
No problem mate, glad it helps.
Don't forget that water pressure in your area will make a difference (quite low pressure for us). Also my mix was made for the Lance so a stronger mix will improve things with the hose foamers.
One more thing if your using a Red hoselock connector (auto stop type ones) it will reduce your water pressure so swapping it for a free flowing type will help.


----------



## stomper250 (May 8, 2006)

Spot on mate, cheers, good tip with the auto stop connector.

I've got some SSF on order, presumably put some sort of shampoo in with it aswell, what sort of mix should i be looking at with the karcher foamer, looks like quite a small container?

I'll probably try and get some pics up when i've had a go, might not show up too well as i've got a white car!

Looks like fun though


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> ^^^
> 
> One more thing if your using a Red hoselock connector (auto stop type ones) it will reduce your water pressure so swapping it for a free flowing type will help.


I have never heard this before, and there is nothing on the Hozelock website that I can find.
Where did you come by this information?

Steve O.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

SteveOC said:


> I have never heard this before, and there is nothing on the Hozelock website that I can find.
> Where did you come by this information?
> 
> Steve O.


Normal type (Grey):
http://www.hozelock.com/productcatalog/products.asp?range=watering&region=ROW&catno=2266&hierarchyID=1&hierarchyID2=33&hierarchyID3=36&hierarchyID4=

Auto Stop type (RED):
http://www.hozelock.com/productcatalog/products.asp?range=watering&region=ROW&catno=2285&hierarchyID=1&hierarchyID2=33&hierarchyID3=36&hierarchyID4=

As for mix stomper the Karcher mixes at 30:1 and it is recommended to try a mix that gives you a normal shampoo mix and go from there.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.
I have both connector types somewhere (I think - I certainly I have the red ones) and had already looked at the entries on the website that you provided the URLs to.
However, my question was specifically related to the statement that using the red connectors will reduce water pressure and I don't see that information there.

Steve O.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

SteveOC said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I have both connector types somewhere (I think - I certainly I have the red ones) and had already looked at the entries on the website that you provided the URLs to.
> However, my question was specifically related to the statement that using the red connectors will reduce water pressure and I don't see that information there.
> 
> Steve O.


Theres a valve in it which restricts the flow of water even when in it's open position (ie. a smaller area for the water to travel through). By all means try the red one, but if you feel the pressure is not enough YOU WILL get an improvement changing to the Grey type. I did  and the more pressure the better the foam.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Theres a valve in it which restricts the flow of water even when in it's open position (ie. a smaller area for the water to travel through). By all means try the red one, but if you feel the pressure is not enough YOU WILL get an improvement changing to the Grey type. I did  and the more pressure the better the foam.


Interesting, as I've not given this any thought until now. 
The water pressure here isn't the greatest (less than 1.5 bar from the main), although the flow rate is not so bad (and way over minimal obligation according to the water board guy who tested it). The hot water is pressurized at about the same.
I have an outside tap that runs off the main and have always used the hose off that - until joining up here. The water here is VERY hard.

However, I have a water softener installed indoors and now use a connector off the mixer tap in the utility room so can use softened hot and cold water through the hose.
I also have an RO unit and will probably use water from this for diluting stuff (like Final Touch) but it isn't any use for connecting to a hose.

IIRC my hose has a mixture of red/grey connectors at the moment and removing the red connectors will make it more of a pain to use but I'll bear it in mind in case I have any problems in the future.

Thanks.

Steve O.


----------

